# Natteri vs. Piraya



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

what if I have both in my tank?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

id say you got a nice shoal

what size tank are they in and what size r the fish??


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I got all four kinds of pygos in my tank. And they're shoaling. I say go for it! In the pygo world there's nothing more nicer looking than a mixed shoal.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved to Piranha Discussion.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

FohDatAss said:


> what if I have both in my tank?


they would be fine, they have a temperment from what ive red, you could have piraya's, caribe, natts, wild reds, super reds in the same tank aslong as they're pygo then your good to go


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

whatsthe difference, and there can be a little agression between Piraya more than Natteri Right?

I'd rather have all the same, as many of you know at this point, Its an overstocked tank


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

what would make you assume you had piraya?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Here are the different...

Red bellies seem to be more active and fun to watch when feeding, but some would say red bellies are boring and it not fun..so it all depending on the fish itself. With proper care, good water quality, right ph and water parameter, tank size, etc....Red Bellies can grow up to 6-7" within the first year and 1" every 3 month. Most Red usually have red eyes, and it can easy be ID on. 








Piraya are also active and can be extremely aggressive..it need to keep in large tank due it grow big and the biggest of all pygo..Piraya are the slowest grow rate in pygo, however it can grow bigger the Red, Caribe and Tern..there is 2 color for piranha, it come with either Orange or Yellow bellies Flame..it got the bull head as well, it usually have clear eyes .very pricey pygo but it worth it to have a group have piraya..
















PS....this is just from my experience, other may have different opinion or experience from them.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

this picture here looks like a super red piranha or 'snakeskin' piranhas

these super reds are located in northern brazil and have rather clear compared o the common red bellied piranha. Anyway, the pygocentrus nattereri has many things common and things uncommon. the colors are completly different, and like I 2p2f stated, the red bellied piranhas have red eyes depending on the region the actual fish is located. Pirayas are much more expensive then Reds. If your looking for a more aggresive fish, it depends on their personality. you can get more information about these two fish here or in'opefe.com'. good luck


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

That is correct Jimbob...Those are super red.

super red have clear eyes

captive red and most red have red eyes..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually..piraya come in red also...just not as common in the hobby.



2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> super red have clear eyes


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Actually..piraya come in red also...just not as common in the hobby.


Yes!..I for get about that..I can't remember who post the pic up on red piraya...I think that was you GG. just can't remember. I've only see once in a pic.


----------



## mulrooneyryan (Aug 13, 2006)

have any pics of the red piraya? im interested to see one!


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

the picture in the interactive map on this site shows the Piraya as a red belly varient


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

its not. id recomend checking out this link- http://opefe.com/piraya.html


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ja said:


> I got all four kinds of pygos in my tank. And they're shoaling. I say go for it! In the pygo world there's nothing more nicer looking than a mixed shoal.


I was one RBp away from also having all four till I started trading...sux..hopefully by next week I will be in the same situation are..kool


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> super red have clear eyes











[/quote]

Don't mean to debate here GG but super reds do have _clear_ eyes..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think they have extra vertebra as well


----------

